# Airless sprayers... are they junk?



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

So im in the market for a airless sprayer 

im looking at the wagners at HD :whistling

the flixio 590 
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/flexio-590-sprayer/847184

and the Flexio 570 Sprayer
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/flexio-570-sprayer/847186

not sure why it has 2 canisters for 2 colors and easy switching perhaps.

please let me know if they are junk  or great :clap: . 
I paint on and off.... not a painter by trade. otherwise I would get an air sprayer.

Even if the sprayer just gets the paint on and then I back roll its ok.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Your looking at the wrong products at the wrong places.There are many airless sprayers that will sa ve you a lot of time and money.You just have to look at the good ones and spend a little money to make money.
I'm not a painter and I will leave the rest of this thread to them.
Just looked at the sprayyer you posted and I would not even look at that as a dog house sprayer.You listed your self as a GC and are even considering something like that???
You have got to be kidding???


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

mako1 said:


> Your looking at the wrong products at the wrong places.There are many airless sprayers that will sa ve you a lot of time and money.You just have to look at the good ones and spend a little money to make money.
> I'm not a painter and I will leave the rest of this thread to them.
> Just looked at the sprayyer you posted and I would not even look at that as a dog house sprayer.You listed your self as a GC and are even considering something like that???
> You have got to be kidding???


reason im looking at the cheap ones is Im only spraying 3 display slab panels. a door here and there. 
I saw a youtube video of a painter that claims hes been using it for 2 years on doors :whistling . 
pros... no hoses to clean out. 
cons... POS tool? 

perhaps titan the xt250?
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/xt250-paint-sprayer/940111


----------



## shesbros (Jun 15, 2005)

You don't want it.

Both Graco and Titan make handheld self contained units. Try those.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

shesbros said:


> You don't want it.
> 
> Both Graco and Titan make handheld self contained units. Try those.


thank you. Didn't think titan made these types of sprayers 
A supplier has the titan flex spray at $400


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

You wanna play ,you gotta pay.That's cheap in my book if it will work.Buy a good Wooster brush for $15 and some good paint and have at it.You are a GC aren't you?Thought you guys had all the money?


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

As shesbros said Titan and Graco both make them, I've heard good things about them, they're intended for what you described. A door here a door there, anything more then you should be looking at a rig not just a cup gun. A SW dealer will set you up, driftweed is a good source for info on spray rigs, I think hdavis does some spraying as well.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> So im in the market for a airless sprayer
> 
> im looking at the wagners at HD :whistling
> 
> ...


If I were you I would buy a used Titan 440i or the Graco equivilent. They really don't take long to set up or clean up. It would also give you the option of doing bigger projects. Used probably 400.00-500.00 and will last you way longer than the handhelds.


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> reason im looking at the cheap ones is Im only spraying 3 display slab panels. a door here and there.
> I saw a youtube video of a painter that claims hes been using it for 2 years on doors :whistling .
> pros... no hoses to clean out.
> cons... POS tool?
> ...


Might be cheaper to rent one from home depot.

My cheapest machine used was $500 off of Craigslist, it's a Graco 1000+ max (equal to a 695)


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I second the Titan 440. I've had mine for 10 years and, even though I only pull it out once or twice a year, it pays for itself every single year. Either the Titan or Graco handheld would be a good step down. I want to pick up the corded model of one of those this year for really small jobs where I spend more time cleaning the pump than actually painting.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

EthanB said:


> I second the Titan 440. I've had mine for 10 years and, even though I only pull it out once or twice a year, it pays for itself every single year. Either the Titan or Graco handheld would be a good step down. I want to pick up the corded model of one of those this year for really small jobs where I spend more time cleaning the pump than actually painting.


Yeah my thoughts exactly . I was close to buying the xt250 last year. I just read the the xt line up is made by wagner !
lol why titan why? 
The titan handheld seems to be the only decent one in stock. And its sold at a paint store. They rent sprayers for 300 a week so ill do that if i need big sprayer. But I do hate renting.... im gunna look for a deal on the 440. 
Canada really really really sucks for tool selection.


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Mar 28, 2015)

cedarboarder said:


> reason im looking at the cheap ones is Im only spraying 3 display slab panels. a door here and there.
> I saw a youtube video of a painter that claims hes been using it for 2 years on doors :whistling .
> pros... no hoses to clean out.
> cons... POS tool?
> ...


Buy the Graco X5. I used one for years, very harder than its purpose.

http://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/p-3756-new-graco-magnum-x5-airless-paint-sprayer.aspx


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.kmstools.com/king-canada-electric-hvlp-sprayer-94470

64 bucks :thumbup: haha only one my tool supplier has


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> https://www.kmstools.com/king-canada-electric-hvlp-sprayer-94470
> 
> 64 bucks  haha only one my tool supplier has


It's not as quick as an airless, but the finish could be nicer (if you figure out the atomization)


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I tried the graco handheld and hated it. Spraying is all in the wrist, you don't need all that weight.


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

jhark123 said:


> I tried the graco handheld and hated it. Spraying is all in the wrist, you don't need all that weight.


We don't have many issues with the true coat....other than the weight after awhile


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I love my Proshot.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Stop...just...stop....

If you are NOT willing to SPEND $500 on a sprayer, do us all a favor and just get rattle can paint.

"The reason I was looking at the cheap....."

Think about that sentence right there. Do you like it when a customer says that to you? 

If your buying a power tool, then buy one you will use. You don't use a worm drive to cut up concrete pads do you? You don't buy a nail gun to shingle a doghouse do you? You don't buy an automatic screw gun to do drywall patches do you?

Then why the eff do you want to buy a tool you have no use for?

If your not going to paint much, don't buy a sprayer at all. By the time you learn how to use it you could have finished the job.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

A bit harsh drift but i do agree that you should buy quality. Like he says a door here a door there, not much sense buying a 440 for that. By the time he fills the line he's out a gallon when a quart cup gun could have done the job. 

I always buy the best I can afford, I usually get better then I can afford but hey you can't take it with you.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Rough day, my bad on being harsh.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Im suprised how fast the battery drains or maybe time flys when your having fun. 
Had a couple splater issues but I think its from sitting between coats. 
How do you guys store the gun when you go on lunch?


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> Im suprised how fast the battery drains or maybe time flys when your having fun.
> Had a couple splater issues but I think its from sitting between coats.
> How do you guys store the gun when you go on lunch?


Twist the tip so you can't see the orfice. 

As for spits abd what not start about 6 inches ahead of where you want to put paint. Any spits will occur in that region and not on the door


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

That explains it I was only pulling the trigger 2 inchs before.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Quality_PTG said:


> To me Dulux is the bomb. I've been painting for over 12 years and have never had an issue our paint failure.
> 
> Dulux abd still save money. I find the performance isn't there either.


How long have you been using dulux?
Any difference between dulux diamond and weather gaurd. Staff suggested cover stain for primer to cover the old oil paint and weather gaurd for paint. But is diamond better?


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> How long have you been using dulux?
> Any difference between dulux diamond and weather gaurd. Staff suggested cover stain for primer to cover the old oil paint and weather gaurd for paint. But is diamond better?


I've been using dulux for about 13 years.

Diamond is awesome stuff, but not recommended for certain substrates. Weathergaurd is great stuff, it's what I use the majority of the time.

No matter what finish you pick your going to have to prime. I would say it depends on how good you are at painting. Weathergaurd is definitely more forgiving that diamond. I do believe diamond is the better product though


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

For the bags you guys ever use just regular zip lock bags? Or even the bags you use at lumber store for bulk nails?


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

Freezer bags


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice then i can zip um up and use um next day. 
I like the attachment that lets you use a small 1 quart can. But is der any way to rig it up so you can spray with one hand.


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

We use the ones that aren't zip locked. With the amount of material that sits in the cup there is no worries of having much excess. 

We have one of those quart can excessories on order but haven't tried it yet. I doubt even the shoulder sling will really help making it a one handed machine


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Mine came with the can accessorie but you have to hold it on the entire time. 
Not a big deal on the ground but screws you for ladders. 

I cant seem to find the duty load on graco, at what point are you over using it and should rent or buy a bigger sprayer.
Was gunna use it for spraying some groves in 1 foot channel siding then use roller for the flat part. So about half the day running at most but on and off alot. Only doing a 50 foot by 24 foot side of a house.


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> Mine came with the can accessorie but you have to hold it on the entire time.
> Not a big deal on the ground but screws you for ladders.
> 
> I cant seem to find the duty load on graco, at what point are you over using it and should rent or buy a bigger sprayer.
> Was gunna use it for spraying some groves in 1 foot channel siding then use roller for the flat part. So about half the day running at most but on and off alot. Only doing a 50 foot by 24 foot side of a house.


Yeah for something that size we would break out one of the bigger sprayers. We only use the true coat for little things like small cabinets, counters, fireplaces, etc


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Update graco issues. 

On the first unit the blue housing broke at the back and front of the flange. Its like they over tighten the screws.
Brought it back no questions. 
I charged both the batteries and went to use them and they died cleaning the pump solution out.
Brand new unit going back and think im just gunna take the money this time.
Gunna charge them again and then see if they work.


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

cedarboarder said:


> Update graco issues.
> 
> On the first unit the blue housing broke at the back and front of the flange. Its like they over tighten the screws.
> Brought it back no questions.
> ...


Get the plug in kind


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I got it charged and it wont spray water at level 1 setting...... at 3 it will spray water.
Where as my old one sprayed water at level 1.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

its been working great today, i need to get the volt meter out and test my home plugs. still scratching my head on why it had to be on level 3 for very thin primer and water.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Seems like its a crapshoot on the proshot 2's. Mine works perfect.


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

Ditto. But mine is corded


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I've all but retired mine. It served it's purpose, and i pumped a crazy amount through it and gave it hell. I was just straight up mean to that little sucker these last two months. I hope that by letting it rest it doesn't decide to break on me lol


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Driftweed said:


> Seems like its a crapshoot on the proshot 2's. Mine works perfect.


They replaced my proshot with a procoat. When i checked the specs and motor they are exactly the same. Different cage on the tip tho. 

it should spray water on setting 1 right?
The tip maybe?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My pro shot works flawlessly too. Maybe you got a lemon


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah, mine sprays water on 1 so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------

